# How much louder with APR downpipe?



## julius_the_cat (Nov 3, 2009)

Those of you with just the downpipe, would you please comment of change in sound and loudness?

Thanks for your help. The ship with the car I ordered is scheduled to arrive in Houston one week from today.


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

A lot louder!!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm, a lot louder doesn't sound too appealing to me. I wonder how it compares to the change in tone/sound achieved with the 2ndry cat deletes. Maybe a resonator downstream would help tone it down without sacrificing the gains.


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Hmmm, a lot louder doesn't sound too appealing to me. I wonder how it compares to the change in tone/sound achieved with the 2ndry cat deletes. Maybe a resonator downstream would help tone it down without sacrificing the gains.


I used to have 2 videos of my tts one with the downpipe and one with the catback only. Huge huge difference, I'll try to look for them. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## julius_the_cat (Nov 3, 2009)

nzt said:


> A lot louder!!


Was concerned about that, I don't want to have to wear earplugs. It's just not what I am looking for in this car as a daily driver with just infrequent track days. Thanks.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

Guys I created a quick decibel post last night. Granted it does not have th DP just yet. I will be installing that on Wednesday next week and provide a decibel reading on the difference. Truly that is the best way to determine how loud it really is. 

Inside my car with the SwitchPath system and cat delete pipes under load above 4k RPMs the highest reading with the valves open was 102 Db. With the valves closed under load above 4k RPM it still registered 85-92db inside the vehicle.

We got to keep in mind it's a compact car and there is not alot of space between the engine and the exhaust. Even for a turbo engine this thing makes alot of great sound. Probably one of the louder turbo charged cars out there that come natural from the factor turbocharged. 

I will not be doing a turbo back set up. Just a HFC downpipe with the other components. I don't know if this helps, but I will report back with readings next week once HFC is installed.


----------



## julius_the_cat (Nov 3, 2009)

Southshorettrs said:


> Guys I created a quick decibel post last night. Granted it does not have th DP just yet. I will be installing that on Wednesday next week and provide a decibel reading on the difference. Truly that is the best way to determine how loud it really is.
> 
> Inside my car with the SwitchPath system and cat delete pipes under load above 4k RPMs the highest reading with the valves open was 102 Db. With the valves closed under load above 4k RPM it still registered 85-92db inside the vehicle.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much. Appreciate this info!


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

nzt said:


> I used to have 2 videos of my tts one with the downpipe and one with the catback only. Huge huge difference, I'll try to look for them.


I would be interested in hearing this. Exhaust is next on my list.


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

qtroCUB said:


> I would be interested in hearing this. Exhaust is next on my list.


Done 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...omparision.-Unfortunetly-could-be-for-sale.-(


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am interested in this too. My TT is my wife's dd, and I don't want it to be much louder, but I do want it to be faster for my weekend spirited driving. 

It seems that the videos posted above has aftermarket exhaust as well as the dp. I could be wrong, but I am just not aware of a tts being so loud from Audi, I apologies if I am wrong.

Looking forward to hearing any input of a dp added to a TT with factory exhaust. I too am looking to go with the apr 3" dp, and stg II flash. Just bought the car a few weeks ago, so its stock, but flashing it this week.


----------



## nzt (May 24, 2012)

JGreen76 said:


> I am interested in this too. My TT is my wife's dd, and I don't want it to be much louder, but I do want it to be faster for my weekend spirited driving.
> 
> It seems that the videos posted above has aftermarket exhaust as well as the dp. I could be wrong, but I am just not aware of a tts being so loud from Audi, I apologies if I am wrong.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing any input of a dp added to a TT with factory exhaust. I too am looking to go with the apr 3" dp, and stg II flash. Just bought the car a few weeks ago, so its stock, but flashing it this week.


If its your wife's I'd go with the flash only for now. Trust me downpipe makes thing different IMO I don't think she'll enjoy it as a dd.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks man. Hopefully I will be able to hear one in person to finalized my decision. Seems like a pretty indifference in fun factor from stg I to stg II flash.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

JGreen76 said:


> I am interested in this too. My TT is my wife's dd, and I don't want it to be much louder, but I do want it to be faster for my weekend spirited driving.
> 
> It seems that the videos posted above has aftermarket exhaust as well as the dp. I could be wrong, but I am just not aware of a tts being so loud from Audi, I apologies if I am wrong.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing any input of a dp added to a TT with factory exhaust. I too am looking to go with the apr 3" dp, and stg II flash. Just bought the car a few weeks ago, so its stock, but flashing it this week.


I have a 2009 2.0 quattro S-line with an APR Stage 1 flash. I swapped the OEM cat-back exhaust and rear valance for those from the TTS because I much preferred the quad pipe look. The OEM TTS exhaust is marginally (if any) louder than the one I replaced and is not at all intrusive. 

After a while I also wanted to a little more go and installed a Miltek downpipe and re-flashed to APR Stage 2. While relatively quiet at tip in, at moderate to WOT that downpipe literally roars. 

Now maybe that would be great for some and probaly fine for the track, but most of my driving is in the city and am not looking for unwanted attention from the gendarmes. I am also not a kid who wants the loudest exhaust possible. To make matters worse, the volume was so unnerving that I couldn't even get a seat-of-the-pants feel for whether I'd gotten any performance gains. 

Bottom line - I removed that downpipe after less than a week. 

IMHO if you install that on your wife's car, I would also put a divorce lawyer on retainer.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

TT412GO said:


> ... Bottom line - I removed that downpipe after less than a week.
> 
> IMHO if you install that on your wife's car, I would also put a divorce lawyer on retainer.


LOL ! I find the stock TTS exhaust to be anemic and dont find the Milltek turbo back that instrusive nor does my wife ... that said, I understand 2nd wives tend to be more easy going


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

I know she sits in bumper to bumper for most the way home, you have a valid point. 

I don't want to take any funds from my RS3 piggy bank, no I should opt out of the Dp and retainer.


----------



## myquitacre (Feb 17, 2013)

ok, when you guys say the APR downpipe is ALOT LOUDER, does it at least sound good, or is it like on my old BMW 135i, where after I added the downpipe it made the car sound like a dump truck?


How does the A.W.E. pipe compare? A.W.E says "increase sound volume while adding a slightly deeper tone" That sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

i have just the APR downpipe installed on my 2012 TTRS and I wouldn't say it is a lot louder. I would say it is slightly louder and a bit throatier with a few more pops and burbles thrown in. Certainly not anything that is obnoxious...it is still fairly tame at city/neighborhood speeds but growls when you really get on it.


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

lpriley32 said:


> i have just the APR downpipe installed on my 2012 TTRS and I wouldn't say it is a lot louder. I would say it is slightly louder and a bit throatier with a few more pops and burbles thrown in. Certainly not anything that is obnoxious...it is still fairly tame at city/neighborhood speeds but growls when you really get on it.


This is exactly how I would describe it also


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm interested in the 3"downpipe for a different reason: EGT's. When it's >90F my car is noticably down on power. My understanding is that a less restrictive exhaust, especially adjacent to the turbo, is the best way to prevent the ecu from making a richer fuel mix to cool things down.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

MoreGooderTT said:


> I'm interested in the 3"downpipe for a different reason: EGT's. When it's >90F my car is noticably down on power. My understanding is that a less restrictive exhaust, especially adjacent to the turbo, is the best way to prevent the ecu from making a richer fuel mix to cool things down.


Have you bought a bigger IC yet?


MK2 TT roadster Quattro
Waiting on the NA release of the S3


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

I just got the APR K04 kit and Golf R down pipe on my S-line and it is stock-like till you put your foot in it then its a lot louder. 

It sounds like stock turned way up. I haven't had a lot of seat time to say its livable all the time. 

The power bump is really nice though.


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

I just put a 42 draft designs turbo back on my 2012 tts. It has hfc and res and sounds great at low rpms but anything over 4000 just is way to loud. 7000 redline shifts under high boost are like shotguns going off. Me I don't like it, but my wife does? I must be getting old. I'm thinking about putting old stock cat back on with the hfc to tame it down again. I think if I do I will keep the flap open on other side stock exhaust.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Just my .02. I got the DP after stage 1. I do not think there is any noticeable difference from stock to stage 1. The DP did add some deeper grawl, but not a bunch of high pitched noise. I do not find the sound to be any more intrusive than stock. While cursing, it is just as tame as before. When I put it in sport mode and push it hard, it sounds like a full on race car. I really like it. It is the best of both worlds to me. Going stage 2 did not really change anything in the sound except volume rises faster as the RPM's rise faster. 

Anyone in Houston who wants to meet up, let me know.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

I have the Stage 2 + RSC + FMIC:

On cold startup, it has a deep rumble, but no snap. Early in the AM, I worried, but my neighbors (VERY quiet neighborhood) stated they cannot hear it inside. Under warm idle (about 20 seconds later) and mild acceleration no impact. In part throttle, it's a nice rasp, no drone. Under WOT, it is an Atlas missile. 

I think APR posted a file on YouTube.


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Ok I took off the 42dd cat back part and put stock back on and opened the flapper valve. I think this is the perfect sound now for my tts. So I'm running the 42 dd hfc and res with the stock exhaust with stage 2 plus apr tune.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

William, we need to get together and do some more pulls so we can see real world the difference in stock vs stg 2. Need to get on the highway though so we can do some longer pulls though. shoot me a text or an email.


----------

